

Using Pattern Recognition to Automatically Crop Framed Art - ilzmastr
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2014/09/24/using-pattern-recognition-to-automatically-crop-framed-art

======
arc_shrink
If you ever took pictures of paintings at a museum with your phone (some
museums do allow it, for example in Sweden) you would want an app that does
what this post describes. It is clearly nontrivial to do it well in this type
of processing aka blind processing. Author: check out the book by Cichocki.

